# Acura RDX for UberBlack?



## ARD (Oct 5, 2017)

d


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

I think it would, if Lincoln is allowed, acura should be, but I do not know for sure. Go to the nearest green light hub. That would be the fastest if they are not responding. You still would need to get commercial insurance. Also I am not sure how it is where you live but in sf they stopped accepting people on uberblack.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

ARD said:


> If anyone knows for certain, please answer! I can't get an answer from Uber. Will the Acura RDX qualify for UberBlack? I know it works with Select and X, but does not work with XL or SUV as it does not seat 6.
> Will an Acura RDX, black exterior with black leather interior, work with UberBlack?
> Thanks!


Nope. You need an MDX


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

ARD said:


> Dang! Makes no sense. RDX is just the 4 seater version of the MDX. Do you say Nope based on the Uber vehicle list posted? That
> I still need to get Uber to actually tell me, but they won't respond other than canned message and link to the list, which is only a partial
> list. Two other drivers have said, Yes, of course the RDX would work with Black.


Yes. Based on UBER's published list. However, loopholes exist. In my area, to qualify for X, a car must be 7 years or newer. Based on simple observation, that is not enforced.

Similarly, if you can find your local loophole, your RDX can be approved.....until a PAX legimately complains and you get deactivated.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

ARD said:


> Dang! Makes no sense. RDX is just the 4 seater version of the MDX. Do you say Nope based on the Uber vehicle list posted? That
> I still need to get Uber to actually tell me, but they won't respond other than canned message and link to the list, which is only a partial
> list. Two other drivers have said, Yes, of course the RDX would work with Black.


In my are MDX is not even listed but know many who do luxsuv and lux



TheWanderer said:


> I think it would, if Lincoln is allowed, acura should be, but I do not know for sure. Go to the nearest green light hub. That would be the fastest if they are not responding. You still would need to get commercial insurance. Also I am not sure how it is where you live but in sf they stopped accepting people on uberblack.


 Its not about the brand but more about the space. BMW is a luxury brand, but a 3 series would not qualify in my area for lux, and is more about space than brand


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> In my are MDX is not even listed but know many who do luxsuv and lux
> 
> Its not about the brand but more about the space. BMW is a luxury brand, but a 3 series would not qualify in my area for lux, and is more about space than brand


In the market I drive, I have not noticed any acuras. I know it is about space, Audi a6 and 7 are on there.
It is about brand as well, a fully loaded Toyota Camry with everything leather is just as nice and big as a Lexus.

But uber can restict anything.


ARD said:


> I'm not asking about LUX or X. Asking about Acura RDX for BLACK, to seat 4 passengers, as required for BLACK> the RDX is a "luxury" vehicle.
> Monday I'll get a hold of the green light hub in DC area. Got to figure this one out, and really all the other cars that are not mentioned on the vehicle lists on the website. Makes no sense to buy a MDX to do BLACK when you also have to accept X requests in the DC area.
> 
> It's almost hilarious the Uber "recommends" an Acura RDX for UberX service. What UberX driver has the money to buy an RDX and then drive around and make $12 hr?


The descriptions are vague for uberselect and above.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

ARD said:


> I'm not asking about LUX or X. Asking about Acura RDX for BLACK, to seat 4 passengers, as required for BLACK> the RDX is a "luxury" vehicle.
> Monday I'll get a hold of the green light hub in DC area. Got to figure this one out, and really all the other cars that are not mentioned on the vehicle lists on the website. Makes no sense to buy a MDX to do BLACK when you also have to accept X requests in the DC area.
> 
> It's almost hilarious the Uber "recommends" an Acura RDX for UberX service. What UberX driver has the money to buy an RDX and then drive around and make $12 hr?


He made a point. It is the brand and the space.

3 series BMW, C class Mercedes, ATX Cadillacs are typically not allowed on black because their compact sedans with little room in the back. They want at least midsized sedans: E class, 5 series, CTS.

The RDX may be considered a compact/crossover SUV and not allowed.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

ARD said:


> Thanks for all the responses, everyone. So, I'm now nixing the idea of UberBlack altogether, and just want to pursue UberSUV, UberSelect, UberXL and the dreaded UberX. Do I have it correct, that I only need Commercial License and For Hire Tags if I drive Black? I see SUV as only needing commercial
> insurance, but not tags and license. Easier, and SUV pays the most! An Acura MDX will do all, so I'm forgetting about an RDX for Black.
> 
> Just to let everyone know, I'm a part time X driver right now, and not buying a Acura MDX just to be able to driver SUV. My wife wants the MDX for her long commute, and I will drive it while she's at work. A win-win, we hope.


If you want to do SUV you will need a Mdx size car lol. That and the qx60 are plentiful and at.a decent price used down here

You should ask around in your own market as I heard a limited Camry qualifies for select up in Toronto, or some other city and it would never qualify in mine


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

ARD said:


> I'm in DC. We already know we want an MDX, for personal use and UberSUV qualification.


You are very confusing type a person to help as you said you don't want to buy the Mdx to do SUV lol

I.shopped both and chose the qx60 btw


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

ARD said:


> Kodyhead. I drive X now. I want to drive SUV and want buy an MDX as this is what my wife wants, and I can use it for SUV. How is that confusing?
> Q60 is sweet too and basically same price new.
> 
> Just to let everyone know, I'm a part time X driver right now, and not buying a Acura MDX just to be able to driver SUV. My wife wants the MDX for her long commute, and I will drive it while she's at work. A win-win, we hope.


Not sure how much demand there will be while she is at work. I would request an uberblack for a ride and talk to them about it.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

ARD said:


> Just to let everyone know, I'm a part time X driver right now, and not buying a Acura MDX just to be able to driver SUV.


Not confusing at all


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

ARD said:


> Thanks for all the responses, everyone. So, I'm now nixing the idea of UberBlack altogether, and just want to pursue UberSUV, UberSelect, UberXL and the dreaded UberX. Do I have it correct, that I only need Commercial License and For Hire Tags if I drive Black? I see SUV as only needing commercial
> insurance, but not tags and license. Easier, and SUV pays the most! An Acura MDX will do all, so I'm forgetting about an RDX for Black.
> 
> Just to let everyone know, I'm a part time X driver right now, and not buying a Acura MDX just to be able to driver SUV. My wife wants the MDX for her long commute, and I will drive it while she's at work. A win-win, we hope.


I don't know about VA, but SUV and Black typically have the same legal requirements. Commercial insurance. It's state/city dependent if you need commercial tags. I don't think Atlanta required commercial tags, but they locked out new vehicles into SUV/Black platform many years ago.

I would go to your local Greenlight hub and first make sure that they are allowing new vehicles added the SUV platform. If it is locked out, then you know you don't necessarily have to get a Black on Black MDX, you can find a better deal with any color available.

Wait, so you plan to drive your wife to work every day? So you plan to drive Uber during regular work hours? When are you full time job hours?



TheWanderer said:


> Not sure how much demand there will be while she is at work. I would request an uberblack for a ride and talk to them about it.


Unless she works nights... which is unlikely. Yea, I doubt SUV would be very busy during normal work hours of 9-5, M-F.

I just checked the Uber SUV requirements in Washington DC and this is the list of vehicles:

Cadillac - Escalade ESV
Chevrolet - Suburban (LT or LTZ)
GMC - Yukon XL
Infiniti - QX56
Lincoln - Navigator or Navigator L
Mercedes Benz - GL-Class, R-350
The running trend here is that they only allow FULL size SUVs. Notice they do not allow a regular Escalade nor a Tahoe nor a regular Yukon which are all the same platform which is a Mid-Full size.

The MDX isn't as spacious as even a Tahoe, so I would definitely go to your local Greenlight hub and double check before you make a large purchase.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I would still recommend getting a black on black anyway in case lyft begins to have lyft lux or suv in the area. Down here it must be black exterior but black interior is easier to clean anyway. There is no insurance or plates required for lyft black here


----------



## fusionuber (Nov 27, 2017)

ARD said:


> I'm not asking about LUX or X. Asking about Acura RDX for BLACK, to seat 4 passengers, as required for BLACK> the RDX is a "luxury" vehicle.
> Monday I'll get a hold of the green light hub in DC area. Got to figure this one out, and really all the other cars that are not mentioned on the vehicle lists on the website. Makes no sense to buy a MDX to do BLACK when you also have to accept X requests in the DC area.
> 
> It's almost hilarious the Uber "recommends" an Acura RDX for UberX service. What UberX driver has the money to buy an RDX and then drive around and make $12 hr?


you sound like a tool


----------

